# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  VIDEO Dr. Lindsey Evolution of MFUE scars in repair of FUE case McLean VA

## Dr. Lindsey

Its always nice to be able to post uncomplicated cases in which everything goes smooth and by the book.  Particularly when the goal is good hair and minimal scarring, which is why Dr. Feller, Dr. Bloxham, and I think MFUE is such a good alternative.  It gives way stronger hair with less root extraction or torsion stress than standard FUE---key in thinner hair or revision patients in particular, and almost always results in minimal scarring.

Well here's a case, some of you guys may remember seeing the first part of his video several months ago, where we're revising a poor FUE result, by a very competent surgeon.  Likely he just didn't' get a great result due to his fragile roots undergoing more traumatic stress than they could cope with.

Shown is his initial surgery video, then the early scar check.  Everything is fine.

THEN he rolls in a week early for a next visit, having called and said he thought there was a problem.  Thank goodness he did...its ALWAYS easier to deal with issues early.  His donor area had more shockloss and erythema (redness) than almost any other MFUE case we've done.  As the doctor...I think...shoot, we're doing this not only to get him good recipient hair but also to get good scarring...

I treated each scar with a small amount of injected steroid to decrease the inflammatory response and pushed him to be even more aggressive with vitamin E application.

A month later, we've made tremendous progress.  Still not perfect but pretty good.

I put this up for a few reasons.

1.  IF the patient thinks they have an issue...contact your doctor EARLY.  Its easy to deal with things when they are starting, and with scars in particular, the intervention time window closes quickly.

2.  Stick with your doctor, assuming you did your best to make a good decision early on.  I get a call a week from someone second guessing their doctor, and I'd guess occasionally my patients second guess me with someone else.  This guy came in, we treated his problem aggressively and turned the corner TOGETHER.

3.  Nobody is perfect.  ****y or not, I get, on average, really good scars.  But 4 poor scars each and every year via strip, just as I've bluntly posted on the forums for years.  I'm not perfect and neither is every patient's healing physiology.  But often we can get acceptable scars in almost everyone.

4.  Do your research.  I'm still flabbergasted by the vast number of patients falling for FUE startup profit center ads and getting nothing except a bunch of small or medium white scars and a smaller bank account.  FUE is a fine option..IF done on the right hair by an experienced team.

Dr. Lindsey

McLean VA

The video is:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myuJMMoV7SQ

----------

